# Struggle to restart



## Rankiad (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi guys,
I have and old Campbell Hausfeld, 13gal 1.5hp 120V compressor. All of a sudden started developing a hard-to-restart problem. It will struggle to start while having over 80psi pressure. I already replaced the unloader valve (whole new pressure switch), replaced both capacitors and problem persists. 

If I loosen the unloader valve tube it will restart fine but air escapes through it while loading. I see there's an allen screw as if to adjust but it won't turn anywhere. Check valve seems to be working, took it out, blew through it in one direction only. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Is there a pressure relief valve in the line between the compressor and the tank?? Basically a one way valve that prevents tank pressure from going back to the compressor. I think you have one that is leaking pressure against the compressor. Roger


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

*Hard start*

Hi Rankiad,

It seems to be a compressor problem, more than a motor prob.

To be certain, charge the tank to the nominal cutoff pressure, then unplug the comp. and take the belt out of the pulleys. Try turning the pump by hand. If the unloader valve an the check valve are working correctly, the pump must turn without a great resistance. If not, one of the valves are failing and you can test at least the operation of the unloader valve. 

Good luck.


----------

